# Harman P series custom slate tile inserts!



## Mdw1219 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thought i would share this with everyone, we just purchased a new harman p43 and saw the bluestone inserts that we could purchase from harman. (Wasnt impressed) Before we actually ordered the stove i was surfing the internet and found these guys http://www.daltonsmemorial.com/ out in Utah i think. They make custom stone inserts for the harman p series stoves. They have many pre selected images to pick from or......you can send them a personal picture of anything you want and have it custom engraved. If you decide to go the custom photo route, once they recieve your photo via email they will send you a proof of what it will look like. Once you decide on it they will go ahead and engrave it and have it to you within a week or so. The cost is around 100.00 plus 14.00 shipping. we decided to do a custom picture of our labrador, i am currently waiting for it to come in the mail. Here is the proof we were sent, i will post the finished product as soon as i get it!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 16, 2013)

That's neat and a cool way to personalize your toy. Please post a pic once you get it, Definitely like to see how it turned out!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 16, 2013)

I know some p-series owners that would jump at this.
Great find!  And that picture is too awesome.


----------



## MikeinRI (Feb 16, 2013)

Great Find. Can we buy the ash door trim by itself?


----------



## Kherr (Feb 16, 2013)

That is really a neat idea.  And a great pic.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## mepellet (Feb 16, 2013)

I love this. Thanks! Might do one of our two labs!


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Feb 16, 2013)

They are really nice. The company sent me a couple sample tiles a few years ago. Customers loved them! I kept the one of the large mouth bass. It now sits on my mantle above the fireplace in the basement.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 16, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## Mdw1219 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think the door trim is part of the trim package, buying just the trim I'm not sure of. They also supply to a lot of their surrounding dealers in Utah. Feel free to mention if you call that i recommended them haha maybe they will send a refund for promoting them haha. Just being funny. Cant wait for ours to show up i will definitely post pics!!


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2013)

For what I see of the trim for the door panel it should be able to made by most frame shops as a standard poster frame. Would look nice in gun metal gray.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice... Great find and a great pic.


----------



## jack kunicki (Feb 17, 2013)

Very cool. The designs on the website are nice. I'm partial to the loon tiles. Might have to pull the trigger on this.


----------



## Mdw1219 (Feb 23, 2013)

Our dalton custom stone came today Awesome


----------



## SwineFlue (Feb 23, 2013)

Mdw1219 said:


> Awesome


 
That it is... nice find!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome it is!


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 23, 2013)

That would make a Really Nice Avatar?  

That is beautiful.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mr. Spock (Feb 23, 2013)

Sweet!! That just makes the stove right there.


----------



## mepellet (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## glenc0322 (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow that is great and the price is just as great GOOD find


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 24, 2013)

that's great...i wish i would have known before i bought mine..maybe i'll still get one...;-)


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 25, 2013)

yea, we've been dealing with Dalton a few years now....good folks.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 25, 2013)

Mdw1219 said:


> Our dalton custom stone came today Awesome


That's not just a stove...that's a new "family member!" Looks awesome. Nobody does this with their oil furnace...Nobody. Long live pellets!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmmm...A picture of myself on my stove!!  I will have to look into this!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 25, 2013)

Eatonpcat said:


> Hmmm...A picture of myself on my stove!! I will have to look into this!


 
I'd scare myself if I did that!


----------



## tsmith (Feb 25, 2013)

Very cool, can you get them in color too?


----------



## Mdw1219 (Feb 25, 2013)

No color its etched onto bluestone


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 26, 2013)

Mdw1219 said:


> No color its etched onto bluestone


 actually, I believe its black granite rather than slate, isnt it?


----------



## newbieinCT (Dec 21, 2013)

beautiful....


----------



## bas157 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> actually, I believe its black granite rather than slate, isnt it?



Might be able to get something made with color from a tombstone dealer. I visited a graveyard last month and they had stones with some pretty neat color pictures on them. Most were outdoorsy type, like a stream with wildlife, one was even Mickey and Minnie Mouse! Don't see why they couldn't do one small enough for a door insert.


----------



## rjsaint (Nov 24, 2014)

I just ordered a custom tile from dalton's $124 total  form Utah to NY state and was wondering how I should mount the insert on my p68. Did you use a permanent mount? I would like to remove the tile if I ever move or sell the stove. 
Where did you get the frame?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## Magilla60 (Dec 17, 2014)

rjsaint said:


> I just ordered a custom tile from dalton's $124 total  form Utah to NY state and was wondering how I should mount the insert on my p68. Did you use a permanent mount? I would like to remove the tile if I ever move or sell the stove.
> Where did you get the frame?
> Thanks, Bob


Did ever figure out how to mount it i'm thinking of ordering myself.


----------



## MikeinRI (Dec 18, 2014)

I thought you used the Harman trim kit or silicon it in there?


----------



## bugize (Dec 18, 2014)

Thx a bunch for posting this, I may have them do a picture of my late wife


----------



## Waterworker123 (Dec 18, 2014)

I had a regular floor tile cut to fit and found a lady to paint me a picture of some loons on it cost me twenty dollars


----------

